# When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

*When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.*

Sorry for the lengthy question - but help is needed! 

We have a 6 month old Vizsla who has done quite well in her kennel. She sleeps in the kennel at night, and will go in no problem during the day. I am trying to not double her up on kennel hrs though, and if she is in during the night I would like to give her a bit more space during the day. Our breeder used a large pen when she was with her litter mates, but we don't have that large of a setup. Would our master bath with a high installed doggie gate be a good option to try? There isn't anything she can really chew (maybe a small bit of moulding, etc). 

We have a 3 y.o V who has a bit of separation anxiety that is exacerbating by being in his kennel, so we leave him out during the day. Has anyone had experience helping a more nervous V calm down by introducing a non-anxious pup? Our new pup is just fine when we leave, and they get along very well. I am wondering if they both went in the master bath for a couple of hours (it's a large space - maybe 12 x 5 feet?) if that might be a good option. 

Anyone have a tip on where to introduce my little one to non-crate life while we are gone?  

Thanks if you made it through this entire post.


----------



## ivyvizsla (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.*

Also, here's a photo for your viewing pleasure.  This is from last month - little bits has grown a bit since then.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.*

I always figured I was just asking for trouble, if I didn't crate them when young. Maybe some of the other members have had good results with leaving older pups out of the crate unsupervised.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.*

I have an 19 month old WV and an 11 year old chow mix who has free reign of the house. I wanna say I stopped crating the V every time I left around 9 months on a trial basis. Scout did fine with it for awhile as she's never been one to chew on the furniture, but around 14 months of age she started counter surfing so now I'll shut her in a bedroom without issue. She's rarely left for more than 4 hours and is considerably more mellow than a typical vizsla.

I'd probably wait longer, but limiting her to the bathroom sounds like a good idea.


----------



## miru (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: When to let V pup "out" of her kennel while we are gone? Already have a grown V.*

HELLO,

Thank you for bringing this subject.
I think I might have been rather trouble seeking (in fact badly informed),but I never crated Leo that is now 7 months old.
He has been sleeping with us since his first night at home ,always made it through the night,and potty training was easy.

He is with me in the office for three hours and alone by himself for 4-5 hours in the afternoon.All i do is let open the door to the garden,take out all electrical devices clean the counters and hide socks .He never chewed a thing(excepting his toys that die almost instantly,and a big number of socks!)

So...I have a very different experience that worries me sometimes cause I think i am deluding myself of being lucky and in fact the troubles haven't started yet!...or ..you might try leaving your calm pup out of the crate ,having some good chance that nothing bad would happen 

I am so curious!

Good luck,your dogs are very nice!

Miru


----------

